# LED lightning for a aquarium 200*80*60



## salfegio (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello!
Do you can recommend led lightning 200cm * 80cm * 60cm for the aquarium,please? The aquarium is planned maximum capacity of the plant.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow that is a huge tank, congrats that will be fun. What kind of plants and type of aquarium are you trying to make High/Low light levels? CO2 injection or not? These will help folks answer you better. But, for a tank that large I would build my own LED light. Post a few more details about your tank and I'm sure you'll get more specific help.


----------

